# Tadpole identification help?



## Grawrisher (Sep 10, 2013)

I've had this tadpole for several weeks now and I still have no idea what sort of frog he is going to turn into...any input is appreciated
http://i1292.photobucket.com/albums/b568/grawrisher/Mobile Uploads/20150319_024606_zpsgjw51o4n.jpg
http://i1292.photobucket.com/albums/b568/grawrisher/Mobile Uploads/20150319_024441_zpsoo746lxb.jpg
His name is stumps


----------

